# cheapestnatostraps.com aka CNS - Post Brexit Orders



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello ... Some strap research here at TWF led me to cheapestnatostraps.com - Based in Sweden, they seem to have a good reputation here for quality & quite a big selection - One of the attractions for me is their current offer of 20% discount on order of 5 or more straps - A quick recce of what I might consider buying adds up to about $50 / £37 - Postage is free, but I wonder what I could expect in the way of charges from HMC&E?

So, has anyone used them & can advise on the quality? - If anyone has ordered more than a couple of items (which I presume would have no customs / duty) could you advise also? - How long for orders to reach Blighty?

Much obliged ... Paul


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> So, has anyone used them & can advise on the quality? -


 Good quality at the discount prices. On the single pass adjustable NATO straps, they could do with an extra hole because the tail always seems to end up flapping somewhere between the 2 keepers in my experience, otherwise good, buckles/hardware etc. Can't comment regarding duty as I haven't ordered any this year.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks WRENCH, much obliged :thumbsup: 
Had a chat with CNS via email - They could not advise on the customs charging situation on their 5 Strap Bundle sales, so I have just ordered 2 straps to check out the quality & if I get a tug from HMC&E it shouldn't be too big a kick in the wallet ... Paul


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> . On the single pass adjustable NATO straps, they could do with an extra hole because the tail always seems to end up flapping somewhere between the 2 keepers


 Agree. Same problem here of the strap not reaching the second keeper when otherwise adjusted to where the buckle and first keeper are on the underside of the wrist.

Mixed customer reviews on CNS, more on the bad side:

Cheapest NATO Straps Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of www.cheapestnatostraps.com (trustpilot.com)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Update on my experience with CNS - On 2nd March I ordered 2x straps: Paratrooper Bronze Burgundy Baron & A Marine Nationale Khaki & white - The order was dispatched on 3rd March & I received the packet today (9th March) - I have never seen / used either style of strap before & really bought both because I felt their "look" would work well with the bronze case of my SD1970 (you may think otherwise?) - As far as quality is concerned, they both arrived in perfect shape - I found them quite fiddly to setup & wear, but I am "Mr Five Thumbs" so that probably doesn't apply to a lot of people here! - Once on, both strap were very comfortable to wear - I think the burgundy strap works really well, but see what you think ... Paul


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Agree, the burgundy strap seems to be a better match for that particular watch.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

I've been considering ordering a few straps form them.

Did you have to pay duty and/or handling fees on them?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Eddiex said:


> I've been considering ordering a few straps form them.
> 
> Did you have to pay duty and/or handling fees on them?


 On my first order I only ordered 2x straps to check quality (which I was happy with, as above) & to see if I had to pay duty etc on (which I did not) - Since then (about a week ago) I made a second order of 5x straps - This was mainly as some of the items they had on sale plus the 20% discount for ordering 5x straps kept the price down to what I felt would be low enough to come through customs unscathed? - That parcel has not arrived, so only time will tell if the parcel is just taking a bit longer than my first order (a week to England) or has in fact been nabbed by customs? - I will update here in due course ... Paul


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks Paul that great - an update would be good - we all love a bargain and I too am tempted by the 5x strap deal!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

No duties collected by the USA on CNS straps entering the country.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I've used these guys and found very good value for money and quick delivery.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> On my first order I only ordered 2x straps to check quality (which I was happy with, as above) & to see if I had to pay duty etc on (which I did not) - Since then (about a week ago) I made a second order of 5x straps - This was mainly as some of the items they had on sale plus the 20% discount for ordering 5x straps kept the price down to what I felt would be low enough to come through customs unscathed? - That parcel has not arrived, so only time will tell if the parcel is just taking a bit longer than my first order (a week to England) or has in fact been nabbed by customs? - I will update here in due course ... Paul


 Got home (from golf, hurrah!) to find my CNS packet with 5x straps had arrived - No customs / duties to pay (looking at the parcel it lists contents as watch bands value $10  ) - I've gone for a few different styles this time & again very happy with the quality of the fabric ones & a leather pilot style one ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thought I'd update this thread rather than clog up the @Roy servers with a new one! - Since my earlier posts I have ordered a couple more sets of straps from CNS - Their collection just keeps getting bigger & bigger - Based on the straps I have received, they are not cutting back on the quality either - All my previous orders have taken approx 1 week to reach me here in the south of England, but I ordered three more straps (for my new PD) on Monday and these arrived this morning (Saturday) - I also received an email direct from Deutsche Post with tracking info - I did not get this before when ordering from CNS so maybe they have changed their postal carrier & this explains the speedier service? - As per all my previous orders, no intrusion from HMC & E (last order was for $27.85 USD as postage is free for > $25)


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

I placed an order with them for 5 straps about a month ago. As PaulBoy, took about a week to reach me in London. Overall pleased with them, I wasn't expecting the highest of quality given the price and feel got what I paid for. In the order was a Marine Nationale strap, think it was about £6 or £7, in future I think I'll stay with Natostrapstore.com for those type of straps, they are about £18 but much better without paying Erica's mega bucks. Ordered a couple of 19mm leather straps for an SNXS79 I have which were perfect. I didn't get charged anything by HMRC either. Cheers


----------

